# Huron River Temp.



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone out there have a recent water temp for the Huron near Flat Rock? Curious where she stands right now. Thanks!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

View attachment 227629


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks mfs!!!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Temps should be moving into a more favorable range by this weekend with cooler temps and more rain in the forecast.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

View attachment 227745


Weatherman said get out and enjoy today because tomorrow it all falls apart. I say BRING IT!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> View attachment 227629


I'm saddened enough to not even view this link anymore because of its closure to happen in a few days. I've deleted the shortcut on my phone's screen about a month ago to break my religious habit of checking the conditions on a daily basis.


----------



## Sweedishpimp (Jan 29, 2016)

Swampbuckster said:


> I'm saddened enough to not even view this link anymore because of its closure to happen in a few days. I've deleted the shortcut on my phone's screen about a month ago to break my religious habit of checking the conditions on a daily basis.


What closure?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sweedishpimp said:


> What closure?


They are supposed to be shutting down the gauge. No funds to maintain it. Was supposed to be shut down on 9/30 but as of today it is still on.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Keep emailing Tom and let him know it is actually a valuable asset to have that gage running. From my understanding its for tracking possible flooding in an area and with some of them homes close to the river down stream could be valuable to the locals not to mention us fisherman for fishable waters.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> They are supposed to be shutting down the gauge. No funds to maintain it. Was supposed to be shut down on 9/30 but as of today it is still on.


It's done now. To hurt even more, they took away the conditions from over the weekend. Lol.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> It's done now. To hurt even more, they took away the conditions from over the weekend. Lol.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

mfs686 said:


> View attachment 227629


Nice, what site are you using, I like the graph.

J-


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

jjc155 said:


> Nice, what site are you using, I like the graph.
> 
> J-


It's an APP called River APP for Apple. Doesn't matter now because the gauge at Flat Rock has been shut down.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It is weird, but when I started fishing for Salmon, and Steelhead, nobody took water temps, and the internet did not exist for fishing reports. No cell phones 45 years ago, either. We went fishing whenever we could, and when catching wasn't great, the fishing still was. I didn't fish in a major metropolitan area, though. 

Here's the thing. Sure water temps matter, and photoperiod matters. But Salmon run the Big Manistee river (and others) when the temps are 70*-plus. Steelhead are sneaking into rivers right now, and most temps are still in the mid-60's. 

I learned a LOT about the rivers I fished, when I was searching for early-season Salmon, and Steelhead. I also came to appreciate the fact that Steelhead bite a lot better than Salmon, in the rivers.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> It is weird, but when I started fishing for Salmon, and Steelhead, nobody took water temps, and the internet did not exist for fishing reports. No cell phones 45 years ago, either. We went fishing whenever we could, and when catching wasn't great, the fishing still was. I didn't fish in a major metropolitan area, though.
> 
> Here's the thing. Sure water temps matter, and photoperiod matters. But Salmon run the Big Manistee river (and others) when the temps are 70*-plus. Steelhead are sneaking into rivers right now, and most temps are still in the mid-60's.
> 
> I learned a LOT about the rivers I fished, when I was searching for early-season Salmon, and Steelhead. I also came to appreciate the fact that Steelhead bite a lot better than Salmon, in the rivers.


It's not exactly a necessity having the realttime river conditions at fingertips reach. It will not slow me down on fishing trips I take. A river gage is just another accessory, or tool to the arsenal. No different than having a range of methods to target specific fish or a vast selection of patterns and lures within your box. Putting all the pieces of the puzzle together and utilizing them to better your odds when the opportunity to fish comes along. The tools and gadgets make it a learning experience and make it fun.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Swampbuckster said:


> It's not exactly a necessity having the realttime river conditions at fingertips reach. It will not slow me down on fishing trips I take. A river gage is just another accessory, or tool to the arsenal. No different than having a range of methods to target specific fish or a vast selection of patterns and lures within your box. Putting all the pieces of the puzzle together and utilizing them to better your odds when the opportunity to fish comes along. The tools and gadgets make it a learning experience and make it fun.


Amen Swamp!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Agreed. But it is not like losing an old friend for the gage to be de-commissioned. Just one less tool. I'd rather be without the gage, than be without hooks.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> It is weird, but when I started fishing for Salmon, and Steelhead, nobody took water temps, and the internet did not exist for fishing reports. No cell phones 45 years ago, either. We went fishing whenever we could, and when catching wasn't great, the fishing still was. I didn't fish in a major metropolitan area, though.
> 
> Here's the thing. Sure water temps matter, and photoperiod matters. But Salmon run the Big Manistee river (and others) when the temps are 70*-plus. Steelhead are sneaking into rivers right now, and most temps are still in the mid-60's.
> 
> I learned a LOT about the rivers I fished, when I was searching for early-season Salmon, and Steelhead. I also came to appreciate the fact that Steelhead bite a lot better than Salmon, in the rivers.


I liked the gauge more for the depths than anything else. Since I'm wading depth and flow rate will make or break a decision to go. There are certain holes and runs I can't fish if they opened the dams upstream or the wind blows from the East and raised the water level by a foot. Other ones get so shallow that the fish leave. 

That is one thing I have learned about fly fishing for Steel. Water clarity and flow rates play an important role in my strategy. I would rather select what MOW tip and fly pattern i should use before I'm standing waist deep in the river. 

It was nice to have but I will work around it. At least I still have the gauges on the other rivers I fish.


----------

